# First time grow starting set up



## DCRomero253 (Jul 31, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg
 new grow room just need to finish it up and get the rest on the list so I can start my first grow and grow journal :bong: :watchplant:


----------



## DCRomero253 (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry for the sideways pic :laugh:


----------



## Sherrwood (Oct 23, 2014)

Box up the scrubber, you won't need it for months.
Open those lower vents n suck air in via an exhaust fan out the top vents or roof. Hot air rises, use that to your advantage, get an adjustable controller for your fan $15-20, this way it's easier to control the temps. N humidity by simply dialing it in.
And if your vegging lower that light.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2014)

Looking good!  Sherrwood has given you good advise.  You will also need a small oscillating fan of some kind for inside the tent to keep the air moving around and help strengthen the stems of the small plants.  

It is incredibly smart of you to get everything set up and going before getting your grow started.


----------



## zem (Oct 24, 2014)

Neat and shiny! only thing is i cannot tell the floor from roof in that pic  lol


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd suggest picking up some neem and Azomax or similar products.  Good to have prevention plan.  I have learned this the hard way.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 6, 2014)

I personally hate hate hate neem oil.  It leaves an oily coating on everything and I swear the taste never goes away.  I have never actually seen it do a good job of eradicating insects either.  I think they must have great sales reps...

I also do not think it is a good idea to use neem oil or Azamax as a preventative.  I would recommend getting something made to prevent insect infestations, like SNS 209 rather than trying to use something meant to get rid of them once you have them.  SNS 209 is a systemic that you put into the water and it makes the plant unpalatable to mites and other pests.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 19, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I personally hate hate hate neem oil.  It leaves an oily coating on everything and I swear the taste never goes away.  I have never actually seen it do a good job of eradicating insects either.  I think they must have great sales reps...
> 
> I also do not think it is a good idea to use neem oil or Azamax as a preventative.  I would recommend getting something made to prevent insect infestations, like SNS 209 rather than trying to use something meant to get rid of them once you have them.  SNS 209 is a systemic that you put into the water and it makes the plant unpalatable to mites and other pests.



Is SNS 209 good by itself a preventative?  If environment is good will it keep mites out?  What products would be good for preventative measures to use with it?  I  would rather use 2-3 alternating things for bug control any other suggestions.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, SNS is good as an insect preventative by itself.  I really do not know of any other "preventative" that I would use.  I think it is more the mite treatments that you want to switch up as mites can develop resistance to miticides fairly quickly.

A clean grow room will help keeping mites out, but I don't think any grow, no matter the environment, is impervious to them.  Mites usually ride in from plants placed outdoors to catch the rays or by them being carried in on your person.  I am wandering around in flora and fauna all the time and most likely bring mites into my grow myself.  Or my dogs bring them in and transfer them to me.  Some people are especially careful and do not enter their grow rooms without a shower, but my days gets too unpredictable to be able to do that all the time.


----------



## Sherrwood (Nov 22, 2014)

I use Safer 3 in 1 as a preventive measure several times per week.
I spray around my tents, walls and anywhere near or around the area of my tents.
If you have knats this is great as you can spray it directly onto the plants without harm.
Sometimes I switch up and use water n bleech, but of course not inside the tent or the plants, just the floors and walls around them.
Preventive measures are easy to do and worth the time invested.


----------

